# LED Work Lights - Quality



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok, I have searched and searched for anything about good quality LED work lights.

I have gone through a few over the years and I'm getting sick of replacing them...Either they just burn out, lose a diode, or fill up with water (not ever being submerged).

I have used Ecco (lasted a year) - I do have one still functioning fine. However trying to warranty them is pretty much impossible...​
I have bought them off eBay (lasted 2 months to a year)​
Thankfully the ones that only lasted 2 months I got a complete refund including shipping both ways. I am now ready to lay down some coin on quality lights, however I want them to last longer then a year. Funny all these lights say "mining equipment" I highly doubt it if they cant even last on a plow/work truck...

I see a lot of you guys have run the Rigid Industries LED work lights, how well do they hold up over time?

For the life of me I can not find any other name brand manufactures...I am very skeptical now after my experience with four different sets of LED work lights...


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't own any rigid industries lights, but from what I have read, they are the best of the best. They are crazy expensive though, but you get what you pay for. If I only had one truck that I personally plowed with, I would go with rigid lights. However, theres no way I'm spending that kind of money on every one of my trucks. Even the strobesnmore led work lights are pretty expensive compared to what I buy on eBay. I bought few sets of 27W 9LED lights on eBay for around $15 each including shipping. So far they have lasted just fine, except one that has a few LED's out. The eBay seller I bought them from sent me a replacement light without question. I have a set of them on my backrack that are 3+ years old now. You can buy 5-6 lights on Ebay for less than the cost of 1 rigid light. I just ordered 4 of them the other day for around the same cost as 1 from strobesnmore.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

theguynextdoor;1904678 said:


> I don't own any rigid industries lights, but from what I have read, they are the best of the best. They are crazy expensive though, but you get what you pay for. If I only had one truck that I personally plowed with, I would go with rigid lights. However, theres no way I'm spending that kind of money on every one of my trucks. Even the strobesnmore led work lights are pretty expensive compared to what I buy on eBay. I bought few sets of 27W 9LED lights on eBay for around $15 each including shipping. So far they have lasted just fine, except one that has a few LED's out. The eBay seller I bought them from sent me a replacement light without question. I have a set of them on my backrack that are 3+ years old now. You can buy 5-6 lights on Ebay for less than the cost of 1 rigid light. I just ordered 4 of them the other day for around the same cost as 1 from strobesnmore.


Thats what I have been doing and now its almost the cost of a set of Rigids...Its almost like at what point do you stop buying disposable...I just dont want to lay out the coin for Rigids for them to last just as long as the 60 dollar pair off ebay...

Like I said not all of the cheapos I got off eBay fail...Usually just one of the pair...

Im still searching to see if there is anything other than rigid for high quality, long lasting, beat the snot out of, and keep shinning light!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought all mine through DDM tuning online. They are reasonably priced and frankly it's a light. It's gonna get abused on a plow truck, keep it as cheap as you can. At 1 point they had a lifetime warrantee, after 3 seasons I removed mine with a couple diodes out and sent it back to them, they tried to say sorry 1 year, but I copied and pasted their ad from online and voila they warranteed it, (and changed the ad.) 
Mine are mounted right in the slop so there is no way I will spend big bucks on fancy lights and the light output from these is great.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Mr.Markus;1904686 said:


> I bought all mine through DDM tuning online. They are reasonably priced and frankly it's a light. It's gonna get abused on a plow truck, keep it as cheap as you can. At 1 point they had a lifetime warrantee, after 3 seasons I removed mine with a couple diodes out and sent it back to them, they tried to say sorry 1 year, but I copied and pasted their ad from online and voila they warranteed it, (and changed the ad.)
> Mine are mounted right in the slop so there is no way I will spend big bucks on fancy lights and the light output from these is great.


So just every year spend 50 bucks on new lights? Well I suppose I don't have to buy them in pairs...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

.I just dont want to lay out the coin for Rigids for them to last just as long as the 60 dollar pair off ebay...

Really... have you looked at them, and on their website?. Lifetime warranty for anything


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

dieselss;1904726 said:


> .I just dont want to lay out the coin for Rigids for them to last just as long as the 60 dollar pair off ebay...
> 
> Really... have you looked at them, and on their website?. Lifetime warranty for anything


No I didnt...I only stated I have searched and searched...

Looking at there website really doesn't tell me much other then sales information, and what they want you to know about there product...Is the warranty that easy to get???Lots of places offer warranties and then when you go to get them warrantied its a huge pain in the ass and not worth it...

I want to hear from guys that have had them mounted in the slop for more then a year and are still running fine...

Thanks for such valuable insight though


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ask old doggy about his
As a side note.....why would anyone mount them in the "slop"? That's just not a smart idea


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

I mount mine under the rear bumper...

Much like every other truck Ive seen, including town and state...If they are IP67 rated shouldn't be an issue...Since they can be submerged underwater...Plus if they are vibration isolated drivers/diodes...again non issue...

Thing is lots say this but not many live up to it...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

dieselss;1904743 said:


> Ask old doggy about his
> As a side note.....why would anyone mount them in the "slop"? That's just not a smart idea


You're right. No idea what I'm doing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr.Markus;1904783 said:


> You're right. No idea what I'm doing.


Never said you didn't. Said it's not smart. Let's buy a light, and mount it right where it's gunna get all that nasty slush bombarded on it all the time.
Why not try and mount them in a way so that don't happen.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

dieselss;1904878 said:


> Never said you didn't. Said it's not smart. Let's buy a light, and mount it right where it's gunna get all that nasty slush bombarded on it all the time.
> Why not try and mount them in a way so that don't happen.


Or find a light that can take the abuse...Unlike what many of these claim...

Under the bumper is a pretty safe spot, though...And it spreads the light down low and out right where I want it so it doesn't glare off the white stuff!

Another thing is wattage apparently most of these claim one thing and are actually a lot less powerful...

I guess Rigid Industries are the go to...Just looking for other options


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have several different types on my truck. By far my Rigid flush mounts that are cut in to my rear bumper are used the most. They are my only reverse lights. Going on 4 years old, been rear ended twice and still work like new

Best couple hundred I've ever spent.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I also have these as work lights


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

2 diodes on a $27 2100 lumen led light mounted in the slop is pretty good IMO. I'm pretty sure the slop had nothing to do with it, just cheap lights which is why I bought them for where they were going.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Yup just bought some more $22 ones...Just getting sick and tired of swapping LEDs...They never break in the summer when its warm and dry!

I would like some Rigid Industry ones at some point....But other things are higher on the priority list


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1904937 said:


> I have several different types on my truck. By far my Rigid flush mounts that are cut in to my rear bumper are used the most. They are my only reverse lights. Going on 4 years old, been rear ended twice and still work like new
> 
> Best couple hundred I've ever spent.


Nice set up!


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

Picture is of the old truck, but everything went onto the new ones just like that.

Have had the LED work/back up lights for 2 years, no problems. Have them hook up to up-fitter #2

Got them here!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ESAZHW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They also in circle ones too.


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

Which Ecco lights are you running? I have 4 different styles I use on different trucks and have had no problems. I buy them here locally from an Ecco dealer so warranty is not a problem


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

NAC;1905062 said:


> Which Ecco lights are you running? I have 4 different styles I use on different trucks and have had no problems. I buy them here locally from an Ecco dealer so warranty is not a problem


The Ecco E92007...

One has held up fine and is going on its third season. However another one only made it through 1 season...I currently have the still functioning one on my sander and it is fine...

The warranty had to go through Ecco and I gave up after email and phone call circles...

Seems that its just the luck of the draw with these work lights unless you shell out the cash for Rigid Industry ones

It seems that most of these are no name brand LED lights all shipped in from china so QC is all over the place. I was trying to find a reputable name brand at a reasonable price...So far just Rigid Industries is the only ones I can see that offer that

~edit

Thats also another thing I have noticed they dont seem to fail in pairs and it is very random...I mean if these lights are on loaders, skidders, and excavators I would assume they see just as harsh conditions as on a plow truck...

Does anyone know what OEMs like Cat or John Deere use?


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just swapped mine out for the new Strobes n more model. They're super bright too. Over 2000 lumens each


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1904937 said:


> I have several different types on my truck. By far my Rigid flush mounts that are cut in to my rear bumper are used the most. They are my only reverse lights. Going on 4 years old, been rear ended twice and still work like new


Nice setup there. Having them recessed into the bumper probably helps protect against a lot of the wear and tear.

For those who put some right behind the cab, does it help much with backing up? Do you get any reflection off anything in or on the bed? (Like when stuff in the bed is covered with snow.)


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

Maine_Train;1905816 said:


> Nice setup there. Having them recessed into the bumper probably helps protect against a lot of the wear and tear.
> 
> For those who put some right behind the cab, does it help much with backing up? Do you get any reflection off anything in or on the bed? (Like when stuff in the bed is covered with snow.)


On my pickup there are below the bumper tucked up tight. On my single Axle there are on the w rear fenders.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Maine_Train;1905816 said:


> Nice setup there. Having them recessed into the bumper probably helps protect against a lot of the wear and tear.
> 
> For those who put some right behind the cab, does it help much with backing up? Do you get any reflection off anything in or on the bed? (Like when stuff in the bed is covered with snow.)


When i had my F250, i mounted a work light hanging off the bottom of my overhead beacon, thinking it would not only be great when loading the tailgate spreader, but also as additional backup and work light. Worked great for filling spreader, and fine for use while plowing, AS LONG AS IT WASN'T SNOWING AT THE TIME. If snowing, the glare coming into the cab through the back window, which is what i was trying to look out when backing, was unbearable. It ended up being moved to the back of the tailgate spreader, so it could be used for backing and to see spread pattern when salting.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I just bought some lights from xtremeledlights.com haven't mounted them yet but played with them and are bright as hell and were only $25


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

It seems like these tend to be disposable. I'll just have to wire in weatherproof quick connects so I can swap them out every year...lol

This morning the recent ones acting up went poof while I was loading the spreader...little smoke and all.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

There are a few led places that make good.lights with lifetime warranties. Ridgid, lifetime LED, strobes n more, KC, Bulldog Led, Baja designs and a few Moreno am forgetting


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

. .


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Citytow;1907527 said:


> . .


And........


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

dieselss;1907535 said:


> And........


He found a place that sells boxes and propane! Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Is that "Caution Tape" hanging from the spinner...?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Truck runs on propane?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

stacking snow around a semaphore..


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone compared the beam of the Rigid Industries Dually (15W) to say a Ebay Epistar (48W)? Both floods

I really want as much light as I can get...It seems that two Dually would equal one Epistar however Im guessing the Epistar (Or similar from Ebay) are grossly over rated...


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I've seen Olddogg's Ridgid duallis on the front of his truck and the off brand ones. It's no contest. Ridgid is hands down brighter. I could even see it in daylight that the Ridgid is way brighter


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

maxxima hands down..


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow when it comes to price I am noticing Rigid is on the low end of high end...

Thoughts on mounting Rigid Industries under the bumper?

~edit

Olddogg has a portable sun it seems


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

What about Engine Bay LED lights....Anyone mounted any?

I just found this:
http://www.kchilites.com/cyclone-led-light-black-kc-1350-clear.html

My engine light is never working....


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Those are basically HAW led lights. But they can be mounted anywhere. Usually have a flash pattern but can have steady burn as well. I just ordred the same thing but Feniex brand. I got the Feniex Cannon in dual color. 

So what are you trying to do here. No offense, but you seem to be all over the road with what kind of lights and what you need them for.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

SullivanSeptic;1908642 said:


> Those are basically HAW led lights. But they can be mounted anywhere. Usually have a flash pattern but can have steady burn as well. I just ordred the same thing but Feniex brand. I got the Feniex Cannon in dual color.
> 
> So what are you trying to do here. No offense, but you seem to be all over the road with what kind of lights and what you need them for.


No I just saw those whilst looking for LEDs

Im looking for LED worklights that are affordable and will last mounted under the rear bumper...Or if they are expensive they will last..

Pretty sure though an engine bay (under the hood) LED is still a work light Thumbs Up

Im not sure about your question

~edit
I was def on a different subject...I am not talking mounting the under hood light under the bumper as a work light...I was strictly talking about using it for its purpose, under the hood!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Well ridgid leds are the best on the market, hands down. But you pay for it.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I bought my LED work lights at Tractor supply for around $40. I haven't had them long but they work great so far. At some point I'm going to change out the lights on my garden tractor's soft cab with another pair of these. The low power draw will help a lot on the JD 325.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

South Seneca;1908857 said:


> I bought my LED work lights at Tractor supply for around $40. I haven't had them long but they work great so far. At some point I'm going to change out the lights on my garden tractor's soft cab with another pair of these. The low power draw will help a lot on the JD 325.


Yep I just installed 2 sets of those 25w 900 lumen led lights from tsc

Me and my dad love em they work great I also have some video of them if any 1 is interested.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm trying one on my salt spread this year. Super bright and looks rugged.

http://www.xkglow.com/mobile/Product.aspx?id=148

....


----------



## Eastern15 (Jan 25, 2012)

check these out: manufactured by Buyers Products

Snow Plow Accessories


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

White Gardens;1910011 said:


> I'm trying one on my salt spread this year. Super bright and looks rugged.
> 
> http://www.xkglow.com/mobile/Product.aspx?id=148
> 
> ....


Ecco makes one (EW2401)the same but has 4 3watt leds about $40.00


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

Look up " Kawell " on Amazon, bought 3 sets and mounted them, all I can say is wow. For what they cost, totally impressed with the light output. The one I used were the 27 watt, square, 39.99 and they even delivered the last set on Sunday !


----------

